# SCOR Wedges



## El Bandito (Jan 12, 2013)

I recently started hearing lots about SCOR. They are a US firm in Texas that only do wedges. I bought some, which I managed to take out on the course for the first time today. The website is heavy on good old fashioned marketing claims about revolutions etc...but there does seem a little substance underneath. I had read a few reviews and so took the plunge. The wedges feature a patented 'v-sole' - a similar concept to the TM ATV stuff. You enter a few bits of info into the site, and get your 'prescription'. Lofts run from 40 to 60.

The wedges arrived in a few days, and thus far, they have been easy to hit off all sorts of lie. The swing weight is really heavy, so a smooth swing is all that is required. Flight is high and handsome. The spin is great, but not OTT. Very early days, but I have a great feeling about these wedges, and intend to spend a bit of time getting the yardages sorted and giving the a proper work out. 

If anyone is interested, I'll post the results up here...


----------



## deanobillquay (Jan 12, 2013)

Love wedges, hope they work out :thup:


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

Tell me more please. Did you order direct from uncle Sam? 

Seem like a decent company.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 13, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Tell me more please. Did you order direct from uncle Sam? 

Seem like a decent company.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Did their online 'fitting', they e mailed me their 'prescription', I e mailed back with a couple of queries, and ended up with him offering me my fifth wedge half price and me ordering by e mail. You do have to pay import duty when they are delivered: broadly VAT in effect.

Didn't get out with them today, busy earning brownie points with the war office, but looking forward to next weekend.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 13, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Yep. Did their online 'fitting', they e mailed me their 'prescription', I e mailed back with a couple of queries, and ended up with him offering me my fifth wedge half price and me ordering by e mail. You do have to pay import duty when they are delivered: broadly VAT in effect.

Didn't get out with them today, busy earning brownie points with the war office, but looking forward to next weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I registered too. Did you get a welcome email before you got your stats through? 

It didn't seem to register me when I did the online fitting however I did get a welcome email.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I registered too. Did you get a welcome email before you got your stats through? 

It didn't seem to register me when I did the online fitting however I did get a welcome email.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the results initially went to my junk though. Eventually, I just sent them a mail and got into a direct conversation.


----------



## MGL (Jan 20, 2013)

Would be really interested in reading a review of how these play sometime. I know one or two fitters are interested in bringing them over to the UK as its a concept that might have some legs. Reviewed their website a while back and the likes of what they do with shafts and grips is worth looking at some more.


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 20, 2013)

MGL said:



			Would be really interested in reading a review of how these play sometime. I know one or two fitters are interested in bringing them over to the UK as its a concept that might have some legs. Reviewed their website a while back and the likes of what they do with shafts and grips is worth looking at some more.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as the weather obliges - Ill do my best!

I had them out for one round and in a nutshell - I'm really pleased with them. Played a few from tight but wet fairway and a few from the sand. Really nice feel.

There is a pro up at St Andrews that sells them. There are a lot of reviews on the hackers paradise, two threads.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 13, 2014)

just heard about them today- how spooky almost a year to the actual day of the OP

I like what they say on the website, however I am concerned  if they are as heavy to play as a vokey (which I dont like). any views?

How are you a year on el bandito?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 13, 2014)

I had a problem, where one wedge started losing its 'skin' if you know what I mean. Sent an email to SCOR with a picture, they apologised and immediately sent me a new wedge.
The feel off the face is brilliant and the flight consistent. If you get into a conversation with the guys and talk about your concerns around swing weight and balance, they will offer you solutions. There is also a guy up at St Andrews who can fit you for them..can't remember the name off the top of my head, but a little google should fix that.

Great wedges.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 13, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			I had a problem, where one wedge started losing its 'skin' if you know what I mean. Sent an email to SCOR with a picture, they apologised and immediately sent me a new wedge.
The feel off the face is brilliant and the flight consistent. If you get into a conversation with the guys and talk about your concerns around swing weight and balance, they will offer you solutions. There is also a guy up at St Andrews who can fit you for them..can't remember the name off the top of my head, but a little google should fix that.

Great wedges.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, you ever tried a vokey? if so how does it compare in weight? you mentioned in the OP how heavy the SW was, easier and quicker than going back and forth with a company in America that wants a sale.
any pro's and con's in your opinion?

ta


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 13, 2014)

Never hit a Vokey. Been trying the Cleveland 588s of late - which feel more 'head heavy' than the SCOR. 
Pros - Fantastic customer service. Great feel and good static fitting. Variable sole makes the club very versatile. 
Cons - Price - by the time you pay the duty - these are not cheap. LOFT - by which I mean my Lack OF Talent. - Not the most forgiving wedge.


----------



## MGL (Jan 16, 2014)

Ed Robertson at Applied Golf Technology, St Andrews.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 16, 2014)

I have three of these. Got them last summer. I really like them. There are a range of custom fitting options, and I chose their slightly modified version of the KBS Tour shaft, 3 Gen grips and 50, 55 and 60 degree loft. They do feel a bit heavy but I have had Vokeys and like that feel. You can use the clubs momentum in the shot. The soles look like they don't have all that much bounce but they are actually pretty adaptable to different ground conditions. The ball comes off the face nicely and there is plenty of grip for me. The trajectory seems like a decent strong trajectory, and distance is good. I probably hit them a bit further than the Vokeys on a full swing. 

Overall, I would be happy to recommend these wedges. Shipping from the US is very fast and uses UPS, so no waiting for a fortnight until Parcelforce customs eventually decides to process the package.


----------

